# High level of PH - what does this mean?



## jcab (May 23, 2010)

My vet ran several test on my cat because after 15 years she suddenly started spraying for no apparent reason (she has been fixed since she was a kitten). Because of this forum, I took her to the vet to rule out any health issues first before considering behavior problems. Well the test just came back and I was told my cat has a high PH level and should have additional test to determine why her PH level is high. Blood test were good and she does not have diabetes. 

I'm just curious if anyone can explain what a PH level is and if this is a serious situation for a cat? Is it common and is it something I can treat or take care of? 

Thank you!


----------



## cuzmare (May 16, 2010)

HI,

What do I know?, not much really,...so, don't count too much on this, but it sounds to me as though there may be some crystallization in her bladder. But it didn't show a bladder infection right. 
I would quickly, change her diet to something maybe that is low ash or no ash...but as I said, what do I know...check it out. Are you feeding dry food? If so that is an import thing to change I believe. We are over done with pressure to feed cats dry food...but I have been convinced that is all wrong for cats. But some cats are so used to it, they demand it. And I have seen cats thrive on it..it seems, but then I don't know their whole life story. I kind of associate it to potato chips people get to love.
It is disturbing that the vet gave you no advice or help beyond testing, testing testing. You and you cat needs help. 
I would immediately change vets or get another opinion at least. O.K.?
And I'm really sorry about what you are dealing with as far as the spraying goes. That is one miserable mess to live with. Of course, I know, the poor cat is suffering and that is THE worst. I don't mean to diminish it. 
The pet store does have a cat urine smell remover. I recommend it. After my cat's vet strung me along with tests and my poor baby peed all over the house !!!!!!, I thought I was going to have to loose the whole contents of the house, but the pet store CAT urine smell remover worked. A lot of work and several times using, but it worked. 
I had less luck with my baby (9 year old cat), and truly believe I should have changed vets. 
Best wishes to both of you.
Truly,
cuzmare


----------



## jcab (May 23, 2010)

Thanks for the info. See my original post under "behavior" (15 year old cat spraying). It just seems strange to me that after close to $300, all the vet can tell me is that her PH level is high and in order to know more, they need to run an additional $180 test. Seems to me they should have found something from her urine test or told me something about a high PH level. 

She eats very good dry food (Eagle Pack, Blue organic and Iams senior cat). I mix them together and that food stays out for her to nibble. In the morning, she likes to eat a little of meow mix w/gravy moist food. That's the only moist food she likes. Fresh water is always provided and in the morning and evening, I let the bathtub faucet drip a little for her to get running water. She really likes this. She doesn't eat food with by-products and never any "people food." 

Just curious if this condition is something I should look further into or would a change in diet perhaps help? Is there a better food I should be feeding a senior, indoor cat?

Thanks, again!!


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

A high urine pH means the urine is too alkaline. Cats, as obligate carnivores, are supposed to have acidic urine (pH of 6.0-6.5 or so). When you get over 6.5, the urine is alkaline and the cat can develop struvite crystals.

All the "veterinary prescription diets" do is add dl-methionine to acidify the urine to a food that is high in carbs (which is alkalinizing). The better plan is to feed a species-appropriate diet that is meat, bone, and organ, which is what cats evolved to eat and what will result in acidic urine. A raw diet, or grain-free canned, will accomplish this.


----------



## ~Siameseifuplz~ (May 6, 2007)

I would try switching to an all wet food diet if possible (or raw if you are willing to learn how to make it), preferably a high quality one if you can afford it (blue and eagle pack both have good wet foods, Iams is not a good food IMO). Then have the cat retested in a month or maybe a bit more (not sure how long it would take) and see if the pH is still high. Dry food simply has too many carbohydrates and is dehydrating, most cats will never drink enough to stay properly hydrated, they need water in their food.


----------

